# Potty tent!!



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

So a member on YT came up with a great idea. She took a small children's tent and turned it into a potty tent. She put the pads in the tent so the dogs would go in there.

I thought it was a great idea so I decided to give it a try. I went to Target and found this doggy tent that I am using as their "potty tent". I love it!! It is a neutral color (they didn't have the pretty pink ones when I went there but I plan on getting one later). It has one big opening with mesh windows on all sides. The front has a mesh screen see through door and the regular flap that isn't see through.

This is one of the best things I ever bought!! No more stained carpets because of them missing the pad!! The floor of the tent is made of a tarp like material that is water proof. So even if they do miss the pad or happen to pee on the bottom, you just wipe it up. I put one large pad and one medium pad in there and it covers the whole bottom floor of the tent, so they really have no where to go but on the pad.
I always had trouble with Scampers because he was one of those ones that would poop and walk or move around. So he would start on the pad and would end up pooping off of it.







But now that is not a problem. This has also helped in training sooooo much. They seem to pick up on it A LOT faster than just having a regular pad laying on the floor. And it looks so much better than having a pad laying on the floor and it gives the dogs some privacy which I think they really like.

The transition was very easy too. At first they wanted to play in it. But then I put the pads in there and they knew what it was for. Now they go in there all the time by themselves. No more messes or accidents!! So if you are having a hard time with pad training, you might want to give this a try.










Here is the tent the other person had. I really wanted this one but they didn't have it at the time. Although you can order it online at target.












And here is the one I have. Destiny was using it of course.




















I do hope to decorate or spiff up the tent so it isn't quite so plain looking, but that is just because I like everything to be girly, lol.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

That looks like a great idea! Mine don't use pads, they go outside, but we have a tent too! It's more of a 'play thing' but Harley sometimes goes in there to sleep, or little miss Fancy Pants hides in it to stalk Harley ...

[attachment=24839:attachment]


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I wonder If I can use that outside? Chyna doesn't like to get her feet wet. I have to make her walk in the grass on those mornings when the grass is dewy or when it rains.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, I like that idea. Hummm, looks like I might have to go shopping this weekend.....


----------



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

Great idea!!!!! Uh oh, no Target in Puerto Rico!







I'm gonna check online.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow! I like that. When I heard 'tent' that wasn't what I was expecting. I was thinking some dinky dark hole. I don't know if Bella will go near a tent (she's a strange little girl sometimes) but at least it's Target and I can take it back if she doesn't go near it. I'll have to give that a try.....in pink of course.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think it's a great idea.







How big is the tent? I'm not a big fan of potty pods, I prefer outdoor training. Hannah will only use potty pads though.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

What a neat idea!







I wonder how much room that would take up in his exercise area though-that's the only place he uses a pad, hmm....


----------



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

I checked at target online but they don't have it. If anyone finds it, please let me know!!!!! Thanks


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> I checked at target online but they don't have it. If anyone finds it, please let me know!!!!! Thanks[/B]


Hmmm I'm confused. Is there a different Target online website for you? Cause I went to target.com and searched tent and lots came up. http://www.target.com/gp/search.html/601-5...amp;x=0&y=0 
you can click the catagories on the left to narrow the search down farther.

These look nice.

Boy tents http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-...asin=B000JID49C
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-...asin=B000A32O0G
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-...asin=B000MMBFI2
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-...asin=B00064MULC

Girl tent http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-...asin=B000JIIHU8
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-...asin=B000MM9V7Y (not crazy about the kitty though)
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-...asin=B00000IUXC


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Target has lots of tents, but they don't have the pink one she posted a picture of.

What a super idea! Remember I'm the one with the Diaper Genie with the Princess cover and wicker basket for the pee pads so this is right up my alley. I'm not sure if Lady would go into a tent, though. I never had any luck with cats and covered litter boxes.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Lots of cute tents on ebay in pet supplies section too.

http://home.search.ebay.com/tent_Pet-Suppl...R34QQsacatZ1281


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I've searched everywhere for the pink one and I can't find anything even close. My Target doesn't have any tents at all. I really want the one in the picture because I think I'd have a better chance of getting her to go in that one. The others look a little too closed in. If anyone finds the pink one please let us know where.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

what a cool idea


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

This is such a grea idea!! I am going to check it out the next time I am at Target or Wal-Mart. How much space do they take up??


----------



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

> Target has lots of tents, but they don't have the pink one she posted a picture of.
> 
> What a super idea! Remember I'm the one with the Diaper Genie with the Princess cover and wicker basket for the pee pads so this is right up my alley. I'm not sure if Lady would go into a tent, though. I never had any luck with cats and covered litter boxes.[/B]



LOL You've got to tell me about the diaper genie with the cover. I told my hubby that we shoul get a diaper genie for the pads. Pleast take a pic. I have got to see.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here you go:


[attachment=24846:attachment]


It really works well to cut down on the odor! I got it on Ebay.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ever since I saw a post somewhere else... I have checked and checked our Targets and they are always sold out of that Tent. I see the spot for them but they are never there and I ask and "sold out" is all I hear.

OH well.... they are HOT here at least.

enJOY!

Melanie


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I just went through 18 pages of target tents and found nothing like this. Grrrrrrrrr.


----------

